# Lumb-Rezept



## Fröya (6. März 2007)

So, gerade eben mit Essen fertig. Gab ne Eigenkreation:

*Lumb in Pancetta mit Gemuese vom Blech
*

http://img250.*ih.us/img250/9460/lumbinpancettamitgemuesqt6.jpg


*Marinade:*
3 Knoblauchzehen, 400 ml Olivenøl,  Salz, Oregano
Alles puerieren.

*Lumbfilet/Medaillons* mit Zitrone  betræufeln und mit der Hælfte der Knoblauch-Olivenøl-Mischung ca. 30 Minuten  einmarinieren.
Anschliessend mit Pancetta-Scheiben (oder evtl. auch Bacon)  fest umwickeln/einrollen.
http://img178.*ih.us/img178/6648/lumbinpancettafs7.th.jpghttp://img178.*ih.us/img178/9308/lumbrolleninpancettaav4.th.jpg
Den Fisch in der Pfanne in Olivenøl kurz auf der Speckseite  rundherum anbraten.

Og som tillegg:
*Gemuese vom  Blech*
Kartoffeln, Fenchel, Knoblauch, Champignons,  Sellerie,....schneiden, mit der anderen Hælfte der Knoblauchmarinade vermischen,  salzen und auf ein Backblech geben. Evtl. noch eine gehackte rote Chillischote  und ganze Knoblauchzehen hinzu.
Ca. 30 Minuten bei 200 Grad in den  Ofen.

http://img178.*ih.us/img178/1188/kartoffelfenchelknofiblum2.th.jpg



Der besondere  Kick:
*Balsamicoreduktion*
Ca. 200 ml Balsamico mit so viel  Zucker aufkochen, bis eine Art Sirup entsteht. Evtl. etwas Salz und Pfeffer  hinzu.

So, hoffe es schmeckt euch.


----------



## fadden1 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Lumb-Rezept*

sieht super aus kann das richtig riechen.nur ist es etwas gemein ,kein fisch mehr im eisschrank.danke Fröya.Jens


----------



## ollidi (6. März 2007)

*AW: Lumb-Rezept*

Das sieht ja richtig lecker aus. #6 
Ich denke mal, dass ich im Juni auf Hitra auch ein paar Lumben erwischen kann.   Dann werde ich Dein Rezept einmal ausprobieren. #h


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. März 2007)

*AW: Lumb-Rezept*

Sehr übersichtlich.
  Erinnert mich an meine Einladung letzten Sonntag. 
  Sieht aber lecker aus.:m 


  Gruß

  j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## fishcat (6. März 2007)

*AW: Lumb-Rezept*



j. Breithardt schrieb:


> Sehr übersichtlich.
> Erinnert mich an meine Einladung letzten Sonntag.
> Sieht aber lecker aus.:m
> 
> ...


 
#h Ja, "übersichtlich" ist der richtige Ausdruck, :q 
sieht aber sehr lecker aus !
Außerdem kann man sicher noch Nachschlag ordern, oder ?


----------



## karpfenbrausi (6. März 2007)

*AW: Lumb-Rezept*

Hi,

sehr fein, wird demnächst nachgekocht! Endlich mal ein feines Rezeptchen gepostet worden #6 #6 #6 





j. Breithardt schrieb:


> Sehr übersichtlich.
> Erinnert mich an meine Einladung letzten Sonntag.
> Sieht aber lecker aus.:m  |wavey:





--->  Gierschlund


Gruß
Karpfenbrausi


----------



## bbfishing (6. März 2007)

*AW: Lumb-Rezept*

hallo 
so bereite ich meine Schollenfilets auch zu, schmeckt auch super als Alternative. Hab aber auch noch Lumb im Gefrierfach und werde Dein Rezept am Wochenende testen, sieht super lecker aus


----------



## Fröya (6. März 2007)

*AW: Lumb-Rezept*



ollidi schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass ich im Juni auf Hitra auch ein paar Lumben erwischen kann.



Ja, also wenn nicht, dann wuerd ich mir ernsthafte Sorgen machen!!!:q

Und JA, ES GAB NACHSCHLAG!!!!!!!!|supergri...Reichlich - sonst hätte es am Tisch wohl gewaltigen Einspruch gegeben!
....bin halt eine von der "Gourmet-Fraktion", die sehr sehr sehr viel Wert auf das Anrichten legt. Und ein Berg Lumbmedaillons auf nem Berg Gemuese ist halt nicht soooo ansprechend...


----------



## ollidi (7. März 2007)

*AW: Lumb-Rezept*



> Ja, also wenn nicht, dann wuerd ich mir ernsthafte Sorgen machen!!!:q


Ich mir auch. :q Dann kann eigentlich nur der Haken ab sein. |rolleyes  #h


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (7. März 2007)

*AW: Lumb-Rezept*

Neuling hier im Forum, aber leidenschaftlicher Koch (nebenbei).
Kreation sieht gut aus, aber eine Frage an die Experten: hat der Lumb nicht ein zu feines, wenig aufdringliches Aroma, um dann mit dem Pancetta/Bacon erdrückt zu werden? Dressieren kann man doch auch mit einem blangierten Streifen Lauch statt dessen; das drängt sich nicht in den Vordergrund. Dann sollte man aber die Filets nur auf den Stirnseiten kurz anbraten und bei 120° 20min ziehen lassen (nicht so lange und heiss bis das Eiweiss austritt. Nur mal so als Anregung.
Die Idee ist jedenfalls toll - habe mir gleich Notizen gemacht.
Gruß Schwefi


----------



## Fröya (7. März 2007)

*AW: Lumb-Rezept*

Also dann duerfte man ja nur die wenigsten Fische mit Pancetta umwickeln bzw. in einem Gericht mit Speck verarbeiten (also eigentlich nur Hering, Lachs, Seelachs wuerden mir da jetzt spontan einfallen). Die meisten Arten, die wir in der Truhe haben, sind nun mal von sehr feinem Geschmack. Und ich finde zudem, dass sich das nicht gegenseitig behindert. Denk nur an das beruehmte Gericht der Maischolle mit Speck. Ist ja auch ein Fleisch von feinem Geschmack. Oder Seeteufelmedaillons mit Bacon. Da ist es genau dasselbe...
Und ich stell es mir ehrlich gesagt etwas fade vor, wenn die Medaillons nur mit Lauch umwickelt werden...aber jeder wie er mag!!:m
Und das Eiweiss tritt aus, sobald man sie in die auch nur etwas warme Pfanne legt. So sanft kannst du einen Fisch wie den Lumb nicht anbraten. Hab es -allein schon aus æsthetischen Gruenden- 1000de von Malen versucht. Es tritt IMMER aus. Ist aber auch nur beim Lumb so "schlimm". Geht schlichtweg nicht.
Bin aber immer interessiert an solchen Tips.


----------



## Gee (7. März 2007)

*AW: Lumb-Rezept*

UUhh das sieht sehr lecker aus ...
mir läuft schon das wasser im munde zusammen.
Eine sehr gute Kreation.
Es würde mich sehr interessieren, wie du diesen Fisch geangelt hast.
Mit welchem Köder hast du diesen zarthaften fisch gefangen und wo.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Gruß Hubert G.


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (8. März 2007)

*AW: Lumb-Rezept*

Hallo Fröya,
hoffentlich hast Du das nicht als Kritik meinerseits empfunden, natürlich sollte jeder nach seinem Geschmack zubereiten. Ich habe die meisten Tipps (letzte 10 Jahre) vom Koch des Kongresshotels Davos. Dort wird nicht unbedingt schweizerisch gekocht eher mit einem französischen Einschlag (eine feine aber aufwändige Küche). Dort wird zu einigen Fischen auch Speck aber nicht Schinken eingesetzt (auch zur Scholle). Ich fand das halt gut und habe das übernommen. Aber wie gesagt, jeder muss seinen Stil finden und auch experimentieren können - Bacon ist nicht falsch. 
Zur Wiedergutmachung ein einfaches Rezept von mir (vielleicht macht ihr das genauso)
da ich nur in Schweden fische, sind natürlich Hechte allgegenwärtig und da tun mir immer nach dem Filetieren die Karkassen leid, also alle 'Abfälle'
von diesen bereite ich einen Fischfond:
Zwiebel, wenig Salz und Wasser und Pfefferkörner, leicht köcheln lassen (1 h), damit nicht so viel Schaum entsteht der trübt den Fond.
Gemüse (Möhren, Sellerie, Fenchelknolle, Kohlrabi, Gemüsepaprika, Kartoffeln, Broccoli, Zucchini)klein schneiden 1cm-Stücke und ca. 3 h marinieren in Priese Zucker, Salz und Olivenöl
Dieses Gemüse in wenig Butter anschwenken und vor dem Aufgiessen des Fischfonds mit viel Edelsüsspaprika würzen, aufgiessen bis bedeckt und min. 20 min köcheln lassen.
in dieser Zeit Tomaten filetieren: ein kleines Kreuz in die Haut einschneiden und 20 s in kochendes Wasser legen, Haut abziehen, vierteln und das Kerngehäuse weg schneiden -> Filet bleibt übrig und wird klein gewürfelt;
vor dem Ansatz des Gemüses möglichst viele verschiedene Fischfilets in ca. 2cm grosse Stücke schneiden und in wenig Salz, Zitrone und weissem Pfeffer marinieren - geht aber zur Not auch nur mit einer Sorte z.B. Hecht;
die Fischstücke vorsichtig in die Suppe geben und den Herd ausschalten 10-15 min pochieren, nicht kochen lassen, kurz vor dem Auftragen abschmecken, die Tomatenwürfel rein - auf dem Teller dann noch etwas Dill und einen Teelöffel Creme fraich oder auch saure Sahne wer es mag, kann auch Knoblauch einsetzen (nach dem Gemüse anschmoren) oder mit einem Teil Weisswein angiessen.
Bild habe ich leider keines parat, ich denke, jeder der gern Fisch isst, hat so ein ähnliches Rezept für sich entdeckt. Bin offen für Hinweise und Anregungen zur Verbesserung/Änderung 'meiner Fischsuppe'.
einen schönen Tag alle zusammen
Schwefi


----------



## melmac (8. März 2007)

*AW: Lumb-Rezept*

eeh signore schwefi,
Du nixe wisse was isse PANCETTA :g isse nixe so Schweinerei wie eeh Specke odder ordinäre Bacon americano!

Die Pancetta isse getroccnete in die Lufte unde ganze leichete in de Geschmacce mamma mia wie passe gut zu de Lumbe.

Ciao ragazzo unde nixe bös oder comme meine Oncele siciliano...#x wenn ische anerufe eeh


----------



## Fröya (8. März 2007)

*AW: Lumb-Rezept*



Gee schrieb:


> UUhh das sieht sehr lecker aus ...
> mir läuft schon das wasser im munde zusammen.
> Eine sehr gute Kreation.
> Es würde mich sehr interessieren, wie du diesen Fisch geangelt hast.
> ...



Also der Lumb stammt aus Norwegen. Hab ihn in den Gewæssern vor der Insel Smøla in Mittel-Norwegen gefangen. Diese Fische verfolgen mich. Auch wenn ich den ganzen Tag nichts fange - ein Lumb beisst dort immer! :g  :q
Weiss nicht mehr genau, auf was er gebissen hat, da - wenns grad gut læuft - diese Fische auf fast alles anspringen. Hab sie auch schon mit Lumb-fetzen von kleineren Exemplaren gefangen. An den Pilker und dann einfach hængen lassen...sogar das ist erfolgreich. Ist also ne sehr dankbare Beute....ich glaub da wuerd manchmal der blanke Haken reichen.:q

Schwefi, ich habs sicherlich nicht als Kritik aufgefasst. Kochdiskussionen oder Ideenaustausch ist doch schøn!! Mit Profitips wie du kann ich leider nicht aufwarten...hab da nur wenig Erfahrung in Grosskuechen.
Hab mein ganzes Wissen aus Buechern (mittlerweile werdens wohl schon an die 30 Kochbuecher sein...), Selbsterfahrung und von Mama und Oma....:q
Aber nun zu deinem Rezept: Mit Hecht hab ich immer das Grætenproblem. Daher verarbeite ich ihn eigentlich nur immer zu Hechtkløsschen....Wær aber mal an deinen Hechtrezepten interessiert!!!!!Bist ja da offenbar recht fit, was v.a. diese Fischart betrifft...


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (8. März 2007)

*AW: Lumb-Rezept*

Hallo Fröya,
ja, der Hecht hat mir's angetan. Mir schmecken natürlich Forelle; Saibling, Esche Lachs und Zander auch besser und das Händeln der Gräten geht da besser. Aber mir springen halt immer wieder schöne Hechte an den Haken und die bereite ich dann auch zu. Bei der obigen Fischsuppe (mit Hecht) kann man sich aller Gräten ganz einfach entledigen: die Hechtfilets (mit Haut) mit zu den Karkassen legen und gar kochen, dann abkühlen lassen/das Fleisch ist dann schön fest/dann die einzelnen Muskelplatten von der Haut abbröckeln, übrig bleiben die Gräten und die Haut - geht einfacher, als man denkt. Ich verwende für diese Methode stets Hechfilets von Hechten >80cm, damit die Stücken in der Suppe zur Geltung kommen.
Eine andere wirklich grätenfreie Möglichkeit ist sehr aufwändig und erfordert ein wenig Geschick - war zweimal als Vorspeise der Bringer!!
Hecht fangen, betäuben und töten, schuppen (nicht gleich ausnehmen) zu Hause einen Schnitt von oben entlang des Rückgrates machen am Schwanz und Kopf das Rückgrat trennen und das gesamte Innere mit Darm nach oben entnehmen, ohne die Haut zu verletzen. Diese Fischhülle säubern und aufheben.
das entnommene Fleisch vom Gedärm befreien und dann erst filetieren (alle Bauchraumgräten sollten ab sein), die Filets kurz in die Tiefkühleinheit (20min), dann mit einen Hächsler (Pürierstab) zu einer Creme (Farce) verarbeiten und nach Belieben verfeinern und würzen [Kräuter, Sahne, Meerrettich, Salz usw.) den Teig dann wieder rein in die Haut - sieht wie ein kompletter Hecht aus!!!
Zwei Möglichkeite: in Frischhaltefolie eng wickeln und pochieren (in 80° heisses Salzwasser für 30min) oder die Rückenöffnung mit Rouladennadel sichern und auf einem Gemüsebett, damit er in Form bleibt, backen bei 160° 30min , dabei empfielt sich, etwas Butter oder Olivenöl in die Masse zu geben.
Kann warm oder kalt in Scheiben geschnitten als Vorspeise serviert werden - garantiert grätenfrei
die besten Grüße Schwefi


----------



## Fröya (8. März 2007)

*AW: Lumb-Rezept*

Holla die Waldfee, na das hørt sich ja interessant an!!!!Die erste Methode hørt sich abenteuerlich an....ich glaub da bræucht ich Bilder....;+
Nummero 2 wird versucht, wenn der næchste Hecht im Kescher landet.|supergri
Weitere Lieblingshechtrezepte???


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (9. März 2007)

*AW: Lumb-Rezept*

mit Rezepten könnte ich ganze Bücher füllen, habe für mich auch eines zusammen gestellt. Drin geht es jedoch nicht ausschliesslich um Fisch. Habe im Moment wenig Zeit zum Schreiben (Dienstreise vorbereiten) nur kurz: in einen Räucherofen, dort wo es nicht hin tropft, eine flache Schale mit Meersalz stellen beim Räuchern von Fisch oder Fleisch. Dieses aromatisierte Salz dann verwenden zum Würzen von frischen Filets, die gebraten werden sollen. (Salzmühle verwenden).
Ich habe gerade den Urlaub geplant, in den letzten Augustwochen im Smalandischen Hochland am See mit Hecht und Zander (wie kann es anders sein?). Ich will versuchen, Bilder von der Zubereitung, siehe oben, zu machen.
Gruß in die kleine Runde
Schwefi


----------



## Fröya (9. März 2007)

*AW: Lumb-Rezept*

Na, da bin ich ja schon gespannt! Småland...schøn!! Sag Lønneberga nen Gruss von mir!:q


----------

